# travel vaccines and medications



## mjb5019

How ould you bill out a patient coming in because they are going to China and need to know which vaccines and any malaria prophylaxis they may need.  We have tried billing it out as the ov E&M with a dx code of v65.49 other specified counseling.  Also, how would you code the visit if they just came in to get malaria prophylaxis, which is not a vaccine but a series of pills. As it is not a refill, you couldnt use v68.1.  We are seeing these denials in all 3 of the family practice offices.

Mary Jane Bruette
RBRC Management Services, Inc


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

We have a travel clinic in our facility.  We use CPT codes 99401-99404 and ICD-9 codes V65.40, V65.43 or V65.49.  (V65.43 would fit for malaria prophylaxis).  We also code the appropriate vaccines/administrations.  Most insurance does not cover this type of visit, although they might cover the vaccines.  Our "travel" doctor does not participate with any insurance, so the patients are informed up front that all charges are their responsibility.  Some of the IM doctors (not associated with the travel clinic) will see patients for the same type of visit.  The patient has to sign a waiver for the services in the event there is a denial.


----------



## kfrycpc

Lisa Bledsoe said:


> We have a travel clinic in our facility.  We use CPT codes 99401-99404 and ICD-9 codes V65.40, V65.43 or V65.49.  (V65.43 would fit for malaria prophylaxis).  We also code the appropriate vaccines/administrations.  Most insurance does not cover this type of visit, although they might cover the vaccines.  Our "travel" doctor does not participate with any insurance, so the patients are informed up front that all charges are their responsibility.  Some of the IM doctors (not associated with the travel clinic) will see patients for the same type of visit.  The patient has to sign a waiver for the services in the event there is a denial.



I was told 99429.  I don't agree.  Do you have anything that supports the 99401 family codes?  Thanks, K


----------

